# Stephon Marbury threatens to dish info about Isiah Thomas



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> PHOENIX - Stephon Marbury was 30,000 feet in the air on Monday when he learned that his run with the Knicks was about to crash and burn.
> 
> The controversial point guard went AWOL yesterday, casting his future with the club in doubt and placing the Knicks in a state of chaos after only five games. The Daily News has learned that Marbury made his decision to return to home to New York once he was informed on the charter plane Monday afternoon that he would not be starting against the Phoenix Suns.
> 
> ...



always a soap opera.

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...marbury_threatens_to_dish_info_a.html?ref=rss


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

looks like marbury is about to burn his last bridge.

i hope he gets his act together and moves on. besides he's going to be on his last year of his contract next season. might as well stick it out until then


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

There is something seriously wrong with Marbury - Mike Tyson screwed-up-in-the-head wrong


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I think it's more to the story guys, Isiah has a lot to do with this. All the years he has pampered Steph and let him get away with murder, and that sexual harassment trial proved that. Isiah's back is against the wall and he is throwing everyone under the bus, and this includes Steph. I hope Steph spills it. lol Now Isiah is trying to pull Curry from the starting rotation, maybe someone needs to look in the mirror and resign. Isiah does not know how to coach, does not know how to lead, and he surely does not know how to manage. If he did, then he wouldn't have allowed Steph to receive such favoritism over the years.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ True - we can't forget that Isiah is a worthless punk of a coach...

I'd rather have _any _other former Bad Boy running the Knicks. And yes, I said ANY.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

....Ironically, I was thinking this to myself just yesterday. Considering Isiah's closeness with Marbury and the amount of dirt each other must have, I figured it would be hard for Isiah to severe ties with him considering his public image right now. I thought Isiah would have been a little bit more crafty, however, and make it seem as though Dolan is forcing his hand. In either case, I'm sure he has had to be planning some way of getting rid of Marbury because it has become abundantly evident that he is the source of this team's problems.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

i thought the knicks would actually do good this year, looks there go nowhere, and the franchsie has become the joke of the nba.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

i've been saying all along marbury is a team killer wherever he goes and people have always been making excuses saying he and kg were young and immaature back then, amare was a rookie, nets didnt have anyone who could shoot etc..........it's about time his run in NY ends.

and the permission he got to leave........probably isiah telling him to get with the program or get lost!


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

if marbury is going to be a distraction dump him to either the kings or the cavs both of whom could use .

the cavs were going to do a deal with the kings for bibby for gooden plus stuff, but the kings deceided against it.

the cavs need some1 to be offensively aggressive at the 1 , they have been at the best the past few years with guys who want to shoot at the 1 in either larry hughes who is really a 2 or flip murray...marbury would be great there under a guy who is a legit superstar who will let marbury be himself.

the knicks could probably do a deal for artest and brad miller for marbury and either a pick or balkman or chandler added in , which would give the kings the ability to shore up their 4 spot and do the deal they originally wanted to do with the cavs but weren't getting a good enough pg in return.

they could also do a deal with the cavs for larry hughes and damon jones for marbury and nate.

the cavs are pretty much wasting hughes this season he has been horrible, but on the knicks he is more what Zeke wants from his guards a defender/slasher with playmaking ability ...also getting another pg wouldn't hurt especially one who is a pure shooter mistake free type like jones is.

there is also the chance a team who wants to clear cap space in 2 years wants to be ready for free agent bonanza , it looks like it will be the best FA crop is years that summer...in which case the knicks will likely take some overpriced talent plus picks, similar to the nazr/malik rose deal.

If Marbury wants to burn this bridge, let him, the knicks aren't without options.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The team needs a shakeup. Isiah needs to be done


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*another article about this situation...possible fight on plane between Zeke & Marbury*

http://www.northjersey.com/page.php...3dnFlZUVFeXk2JmZnYmVsN2Y3dnFlZUVFeXk3MjIxNDQz




> Up in the clouds, on the long flight to Phoenix, things apparently got loud between Stephon Marbury and Isiah Thomas. They were not arguing over who got the peanuts and who got the pretzels.
> 
> The tense on-court, off-court, in-courtoom relationship between coach and point guard boiled over as Thomas spoke of a reduced role for Marbury. *One NBA player close to the situation said punches were eventually thrown* -- a claim the Knicks denied -- and one person on the flight was heard describing the scene this way:
> 
> ...



I dont know what to believe at this point but if punches were thrown Marbs has most likely been suspended , which is why he is not with the team and explains why Marbury says his absence is excused...i doubt however it makes a trade more likely though , Thomas isn't really the type seemingly that likes to buy high and sell low.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: another article about this situation...possible fight on plane between Zeke & Mar*

The term cluster**** seems accurate here. Every time you can't think the Dolan-led Knicks can't sink any lower...

Without Dolan, Thomas and Marbury, there'd be an interesting young team - perhaps coached by the deserving Herb Williams. While I'd want to see that team in action, despite its flaws, this version is just plain ugly.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

how long has lee had that shiner?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

USSKittyHawk said:


> I think it's more to the story guys, Isiah has a lot to do with this. All the years he has pampered Steph and let him get away with murder, and that sexual harassment trial proved that. Isiah's back is against the wall and he is throwing everyone under the bus, and this includes Steph. I hope Steph spills it. lol Now Isiah is trying to pull Curry from the starting rotation, maybe someone needs to look in the mirror and resign. Isiah does not know how to coach, does not know how to lead, and he surely does not know how to manage. If he did, then he wouldn't have allowed Steph to receive such favoritism over the years.


Soooo, Isiah was also in the SUV? :bsmile:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ It was Isiah's SUV


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

This just in: Isiah says if Starbury doesn't shut up, he'll expose that Starbury shoes suck.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

HB said:


> The team needs a shakeup. Isiah needs to be done


He is another one that needs to be put out of his misery, what is Dolan waiting for? A written invitation? One of the worst and non-intelligent sports owners that I have seen operate a franchise in a long time. Get rid of Isiah already!


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

man i thought the knicks hit rock bottom a few years ago. 

rock bottom has a new meaning now


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

SignGuyDino said:


> This just in: Isiah says if Starbury doesn't shut up, he'll expose that Starbury shoes suck.


to which marbury says "then spend your 14.99 elsewhere"


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I think Stephon knows more then what he originally let on in court about Isiah's sexual harrasment case, and is threatening to completely "out" Isiah. While Isiah being the aggressive "man" that he is, probably is doing all he can to silence Stephon. When the Knicks obtained Isiah, and he acquired Marbury I was the first fan to think that with a good bigman and a great young shooter (which Isiah got us in Curry and Crawford)would be the stepping stone to the first Knicks title since the early 70's. Now, I want them both gone. I think both are stupid selfish sons of *****es who care more about themselves and their reputation then being part of a winner. Jamal (so far anyway) seems as if he wants to win, same with Randolph (once again, "early on") and Lee/Mardy and some of the others. I am now convinced we MUST get rid of both Isiah and Stephon in order for our team to not be permenantly ruined. My childhood perception of both my ex-favorite current NBA player (Marbury) and favorite playing legend of all time (Here's a hint, it ain't Jordan) is forever ruined.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Doubt he dishes anything*

If he says differently than he said in court, he opens himself up to either perjury and/or hindering charges.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

WOW; I really expected the Knicks to make a run at the playoffs. Unfortunately the things people have always said about Isiah, Starbury, Curry and Crawford are true. The latter two are good people but fatally flawed basketball players ( if you want to win big ) unless flashy brillance and inconsistency is desired. Now is the time for the Knicks to stop this reign of incompetence and start over with quality basketball people. Isiah seems to be able to draft very well but his free agent signings and trades suck. 

Keep Lee, Randolph, Balkman as the core and waive Marbury. Listen to trades for everyone else. Curry could bring some real talent as his skills would be great for some teams. Get rid of Isiah and bring in a real GM and coach. 

Marbury needs professional help. I'm not sure he resides in the real world. He is the laughingstock of the entire league and not just for this.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Cager said:


> Keep Lee, Randolph, Balkman as the core and waive Marbury. Listen to trades for everyone else. Curry could bring some real talent as his skills would be great for some teams. Get rid of Isiah and bring in a real GM and coach.
> 
> Marbury needs professional help. I'm not sure he resides in the real world. He is the laughingstock of the entire league and not just for this.


Waiving Steph should not be an option, that is way too much money in his contract to do that.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...LYF?slug=jy-marbury111507&prov=yhoo&type=lgns*

So even his teammates arent happy with him


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Krstic All Star said:


> There is something seriously wrong with Marbury - Mike Tyson screwed-up-in-the-head wrong


Great comparison!!


----------

